

Undocumented Twitter APIs [pdf] - beefburger
http://seriot.ch/resources/abusing_twitter_api/twitter_api.pdf

======
Techbrunch
A more relevant link would probably be this one:
[http://seriot.ch/abusing_twitter_api.php#4](http://seriot.ch/abusing_twitter_api.php#4)

------
LinkPlug
Was hoping for "undocumented"(ie. unreleased, unpublished) Twitter API
endpoints.

Found regular API endpoints minus any useful documentation.

~~~
beefburger
This document documents official endpoints (green for POST, blue for GET).

It also documents "secret", unofficial, undocumented elsewhere and unsupported
endpoints.

These "secret" endpoints were found by reverse-engineering Twitter.app for
iOS.

------
me_bx
Can anyone tell what the `/vit` endPoints are?

Are they endPoints reserved to whitelisted clients?

e.g. `/followers/list.json` vs `/followers/vit/list.json`

------
bsmartt
I like the document style, anyone know if/how this was generated?

~~~
tyho
OmniGraffle:
[http://seriot.ch/visualization.php](http://seriot.ch/visualization.php)

